# FR: lui aussi



## Dupon

_Et le narrateur l'accueille à bras ouverts, parce que *lui* aussi traverse une mauvaise passe et qu'il est bon de se rappeler le temps des échappées belles. _

Why "lui" is used here, is it a subjective, how can "lui" be a subjective??

Thank you!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Thomas1

It's one of the uses of 'lui'. Have a look:


> (Sujet d'un verbe ŕ un mode personnel). | «  Lui, machinalement, retournait vers  la batteuse  » (→ Fonctionner, cit. 1, Zola).
> [...]
> Renforcé par _aussi_ (ou _non plus_), _seul…_ | Lui aussi voudrait la connaître.  | Lui non plus n'y a rien  compris.
> 
> Source:_Le Grand Robert_


----------



## Wil_Estel

In this case «lui» is indeed acting as the subject of the sentence. The explanation is already given by Thomas1.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Lui_ is indeed a _disjunctive pronoun_. As suggested by Thomas1, it is used instead of the regular personal pronoun _il_ when joined to _aussi_.

Anyway, Wil_Estel, you're confusing _subjective_ (related to the subject) with _subjunctive_ (mood).


----------



## freminor6251

Portant une veste de chef immaculée et affichant un teint bronzé et un grand sourire, Boulud vient vers moi. Je le trouve charmant, créatif et méticuleux. Bref, c’est un chef français. (D’ailleurs, sans vouloir offenser le burger, s’il était célibataire et juif, *je l’épouserais lui* aussi.)
----------

Bonjour! J'ai du mal à comprendre --- *je l’épouserais lui* . En particulier, pourquoi y a-t-il un « lui » ?

( *je l’épouserais lui* aussi )    equivaut à    ( *I would marry him* _*HIM*_ too ). Mais c'est une répetition insensée? Merci!


----------



## jann

In spoken English, we can accent or emphasize certain words to change the meaning of a sentence.  Compare:  _I'd_ marry him, too!  v.s. I'd marry _him_, too!

But we can't do that in French.  Instead, we need redundancy -- usually provided by a "tonic" or "accent" pronoun such as _lui_ -- to achieve this emphasis.

Je l'épouserais lui aussi = I'd marry _him_, too!  

The article is about food... the author first jokes that the hambugers are so good she'd marry one, and then in this sentence she says that she'd marry the chef too for that matter (if he were available), no offense meant to the hamburger of course.


----------



## freminor6251

Thanks! That's the article I was reading all right!


----------



## wster

From the Weil translation of Polybius:

Pourtant, que ce sujet lui aussi ait fait partie de l'ensemble de mon projet...je crois l'avoir souligné souvent...

I understand the meaning of the sentence, but I don't understand what the "lui" is doing.  I feel like it must equal "ce sujet" but I suspect that is wrong.

Can anybody translate the first few words and explain the "lui"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeanne75

Hi,

The simple wording is:

Pourtant, que *ce sujet ait aussi *fait partie de l'ensemble de mon projet...je crois l'avoir souligné souvent...

If you want to emphasize you will use "une incise":
Pourtant, que ce sujet* lui aussi *ait fait partie de l'ensemble de mon projet...je crois l'avoir souligné souvent...

And you are right, it means
Pourtant, que ce sujet,* ce sujet aussi, *ait fait partie de l'ensemble de mon projet...je crois l'avoir souligné souvent...

A simpler example (again commas help):
Pierre est grand aussi.
Pierre, lui aussi, est grand.

Cheers


----------



## Dupon

I found some sentences with "lui aussi", I am not sure whether I am correct.

it can be a subject by itself, sample: ...parce que lui aussi traverse une mauvaise passe et qu'il ...
it can be a phrase to emphasize the subject, sample: C'est oublier que le vocabulaire français s'exporte lui aussi.
it can be a phrase to emphasize the object, sample: je l’épouserais lui aussi.

Can it be object by itself(not emphasize)?
 "Lui aussi" can be a emphasize of subject and objective, is there any limit?
How about the position of this structure, must we put it at the end of sentence? Or it can be on any position?


----------



## Maître Capello

I can't think of any example where _lui aussi_ would be the direct object by itself. I don't think it is possible in French.


When _lui aussi_ is used as a standalone subject, it naturally comes before the verb: _*Lui aussi* traverse une mauvaise passe_. 
When it is used in conjunction with a subject, it can come right after the subject, after the verb, or at the end of the sentence: _Mon père *lui aussi* traverse une mauvaise passe_. / _Mon père traverse *lui aussi* une mauvaise passe_. / _Mon père traverse une mauvaise passe *lui aussi*_. 
When it is used in conjunction with an object, it comes right after the verb if the object is a pronoun (which is usually the case): _Je *l'*épouserais *lui aussi*_ ; it comes after the object otherwise: _J'épouserais ton père *lui aussi*_. 
P.S.: I don't understand your second question.


----------



## Dupon

I just thought maybe it only can emphasize the subject. But your answer is very clear! 
Thanks!

[...]


----------



## Dupon

Comme dans la série, Le véritable Walter White a vu sa famille exploser à cause de l'ampleur du trafic. Il s'est fait tirer dessus par son fils, Brandon. Ce dernier a été _*lui aussi *_incarcéré. 

Il avait bâti son empire en distribuant _*lui aussi *_de la méthamphétamine.

In both sentences, does "lui aussi" act as the adverbial pharse which means "himself too"?

Thanks!


----------



## Rulna

Hi, both sentences are correct. However, is that really what we call it? "Adverbial phrase?" Because I've searched on Wiki, and for them, an adverbial phrase doesn't match with "himself too." for me. :/


----------

